# الكوارث الطبيعية فيلم وثائقي للتحميل



## safety113 (11 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فيلم وثائقي متميز ورائع 
من قناة التقارير العالمية ناشيونال جيوغرافيك 
الفيلم مدته 42:30 دقيقه 
هذا هو الفيلم*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mzkfyyrdXo*

​


----------



## يا الغالي (11 أبريل 2012)

مشكور ....


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أبريل 2012)

تحياتي
مشكور أخي أحمد


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (9 يونيو 2012)

لقد تم إزالة الفيلم ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## hamada.. (10 يونيو 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## Merthed (24 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كتكوت حباب (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ecc1010 (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا والمسلمين أجمعين
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين
ربنا إغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات


----------



## ابوهشيمه الزاوي (4 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي ما تقدمونه لكي نتعلم العلوم والمعلومات الصحيحة


----------

